# Diet for constipation anyone?



## DylanAngel2001 (Sep 16, 2009)

What dietary guidelines do you follow that have helped your constipation? I've heard stuff like Splenda is bad for you, anything artificial, etc. So what do you eat and drink that helps?Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally with constipation the key is finding the right amount of fiber for you (more is not always better but a lot of people find an amount that helps) and drink plenty of hydrating beverages (so mostly water but usually the constipated don't have to avoid caffeine as much so regular tea is ok, as well as herbal teas. Some people find caffeine is too much of a diuretic for them so they may still have to avoid it).With constipation you usually can have some apple juice/cider or pear nectar as those juices have sorbitol in them (just a natural compound in the fruit) and while it can increase gas it is an osmotic laxative. If you are worried about total calories limit the amount of juice to 4 ounces at a time and only have 1-2 servings a day.http://www.endowsec.com/pated/edtgs01.htm has fiber information and a sample high fiber diet. You don't want to increase fiber by more than a couple of grams at a time, and you may find 25 grams is good but more is not, etc. The diet listed is a very high in fiber so you may not tolerate that much.


----------



## HenryD (Mar 18, 2010)

In terms of sorting out the drinks side of a constipation diet, try Tummy Calm Tea, Yunnan Red Tea, Eight Treasures Tea and Senna Leaves Tea. They are pretty strong, but that is what makes them good against constipation and bad digestion in general. I love those herbal drinks!


----------

